# Hedgie vets in Ottawa?



## Linque (May 16, 2009)

Hello all,

I'll make this brief; I'm moving up to Ottawa to start university in September, and my hedgie is coming with me (I hope...if I can't find a vet, I'm not so sure). Now I'm aware that hedgehogs technically aren't legal in Ottawa...but I've also read that they don't bother you about it so long as you aren't selling them.

So, with this in mind...does anyone know if there are any exotics vets in Ottawa who will see hedgehogs? I have checked the listing here at HHC, but there's no mention of Ottawa on there (somewhat predictably).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Hedgehogs are technically illegal in Ottawa but to own is ok, just not to breed or sell so you will be fine. Actually the law is to the benefit of the hedgehogs because if there is abuse or neglect, they can step in and quickly seize the hedgehog because they are illegal. 

My friend Renee used to run the Ottawa Hedgehog Rescue and she will know of good vets. She has recently retired but I will pm you her phone #.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe you can find vet on Quebec's side, like in Gatineau.
I found this one, I can't tell if they are good: http://www.infovet.ca/vettache/showClin ... emId=2457&


----------



## Linque (May 16, 2009)

That's a good point FiaSpice, thanks for mentioning that, and for the link. 

And of course thank you Nancy as well!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

No problem, I'm always happy I can help.


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't know if there is a vet that could see your hedgehog if he is sick. But If he have a problem, something big, I don't think so. 

My Kalia had a problem when she gave birth and one of the clinic told me that they could try to help me with it. So they wasn't sure.

I can propose you the "Vétérinaire Taché" in Hull. It's only 15 minutes from Ottawa. They are very professionnal, and very nice. It's my vet. They operated Mika to remove her uterus. They are very good and I put it in the vet list on this forum.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Mika said:


> I don't know if there is a vet that could see your hedgehog if he is sick. But If he have a problem, something big, I don't think so.
> 
> My Kalia had a problem when she gave birth and one of the clinic told me that they could try to help me with it. So they wasn't sure.
> 
> I can propose you the "Vétérinaire Taché" in Hull. It's only 15 minutes from Ottawa. They are very professionnal, and very nice. It's my vet. They operated Mika to remove her uterus. They are very good and I put it in the vet list on this forum.


hehe it's the vet I told she should look intoo. I'm glad to ear I did a good recomendation.


----------

